

Fedora 17 Released - udp
http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/17/html/Release_Notes/

======
dhx
Release announcement:
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/F17_release_announcement>

Download: <https://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-options>

Changes for Desktop Users: [https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/17/html/Release_...](https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/17/html/Release_Notes/sect-Release_Notes-Changes_for_Desktop.html)

Changes for System Administrators: [https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/17/html/Release_...](https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-
US/Fedora/17/html/Release_Notes/sect-Release_Notes-Changes_for_Sysadmin.html)

Gnome 3.4 Release Notes: <http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/>

F17 Feature List: <https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/17/FeatureList>

F18 Planned Feature List:
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/FeatureList>

DistroWatch package version comparison:
<http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fedora>

Official release commentary (DVD extras style):
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmWdYJTsKbM>

~~~
mdaniel
Please don't forget their bittorrent offerings, since that protocol was
_designed_ for the exact situation where a lot of people want a very big file
at the same time.

<https://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-all>

------
zokier
Could anyone comment on using Fedora on small screen device, such as my
1024x600 netbook? My current installation, Linux Mint 12 needs upgrading, and
doesn't handle the low vertical resolution well. Many dialogs are too large
and/or are positioned partly outside the screen, and the two horizontal bar
layout is not optimal.

~~~
basilgohar
Fedora ships with support for several desktop environments, which are easily
installable, such as XFCE, LXDE, Sugar, and several others (including, of
course, KDE as well!). Fedora's default is Gnome 3, but that doesn't mean it's
your only choice. The other options might be more suitable for a low
resolution display.

Through 3rd-party packages, other environments might also be available, such
as Cinnamon and MATE.

~~~
flink
I'm not sure about MATE but instructions to install the unofficial packages
for Cinnamon on Fedora 16 and Fedora 17 are available [1].

[1] <http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=274611>

------
__mark__
I've been using the beta for a month or two now, and I must say that I'm
impressed. I didn't think I'd like the new shell in Gnome 3, but I don't have
any complaints and is actually pretty slick. I'm running it on a T420 and it
supports all the hardware perfectly and seems to get better battery life than
Kubuntu (Maybe different kernel version or something...).

I love being able to install any needed development tools with a simple "sudo
yum install".

------
truncate

        Minimum RAM for text-mode: 768 MiB 
    

Why would it require so much RAM on text-mode?

~~~
flink
I'm not sure that documentation is correct - there were some changes in the
installer for F17 that lowered that memory requirement and we explicitly
tested installs with 512 MiB (the hard coded minimum for install with Fedora
17). I've seen reports of successful installs with 384 MiB and enough swap
(using the nomemcheck boot parameter) but AFAIK, that isn't supported and
YMMV.

As far as why the installer needs that much memory, there are several things
but yum, rpm and selinux are big memory users.

While it is a little old, one of the Anaconda (the name of the installer used
in Fedora) developers did an analysis on where all the memory is used during
installation [1] which I found to be rather interesting.

[1]
[http://www.bangmoney.org/serendipity/index.php?/archives/165...](http://www.bangmoney.org/serendipity/index.php?/archives/165-This-
Week-in-Anaconda-11.html)

[EDIT] Fixed typo

------
kijin
Code name "Beefy Miracle"? And the next one is "Spherical Cow"? Why the sudden
obsession with bovines?

~~~
sciurus
The names that were voted on and how they fared-

    
    
        Votes :: Name
        -------------------------------
        1359 :: Spherical Cow
        1087 :: Halva
        1072 :: Chamoy
        1035 :: Pamukkale
        964 :: Tandoori Chicken
        930 :: Frankfurter
        821 :: Pop Soda
        536 :: Ketchy Ketchup
    

From
[http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2012-April...](http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2012-April/003067.html)

------
gosub
If someone is going for a fresh install, could he post the number of packages
installed by default?

------
johnchristopher
Is there an official minimal/lite fedora variant like minimal ubuntu or debian
netinstall ?

~~~
meta-coder
Yes, there is Network Install CD. <http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-all>
Approximately 200MB for i386.

~~~
mrintegrity
Unfortunately redhat based distros don't support _keeping_ the install minimal
past installing the first few things afterwards. There is no --no-instal-
recommends --no-install-suggests for RPM based distros and no (easy) way to
acheive that either.

It's for this reason that I have, over the past year, discovered that my
favorite server OS is debian minimal (with those above flags entered into
apt.conf) while my favorite desktop is without a doubt Fedora / gnome3.

This is exactly the opposite of the norm I think, but, fedora pushes the
desktop boundaries far further than ubuntu and debian is so highly optimised
for minimal server setups.

~~~
aeroevan
openSUSE is a RPM distro and it's package manager (zypper) has a --no-
recommends when installing packages.

But everyone forgets about use opensuse guys :)

